
Finland Has Second Thoughts About Giving Free Money to Jobless People - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/business/finland-universal-basic-income.html
======
cjbenedikt
Has been on HN several times and also commented that title is misleading.
Trial only just started.

